# MTB-Kurse in N/ER und Umgebung



## Suko81 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, wo in der Umgebung MTB-Kurse angeboten werden?

Danke für eure Info`s!


----------



## DABAIKA (2. Februar 2010)

der dav mittelfranken sektion mtb bietet sowas an  goo´gle mal danach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroker (2. Februar 2010)

Schau mal beim weltberühmten Björn Porsche: www.bikeactivities.de

bzw. http://www.bikeactivities.de/nuernberg.html


----------



## Axalp (2. Februar 2010)

oder hier: http://bremsspur-bergradsport.de/


----------



## DABAIKA (5. Februar 2010)

http://www.mtb-dav-nuernberg.de/:cool:


----------



## maguefe (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
schau mal unter www.bike-n-run.de oder [email protected].

Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## bike_schrat (7. Februar 2010)

DABAIKA schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-dav-nuernberg.de/:cool:



Achtung! Neue URL: http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/


----------



## DABAIKA (7. Februar 2010)

bike_schrat schrieb:


> Achtung! Neue URL: http://www.nuernbergsdavradler.de/





au shit hast recht

sry


----------



## biker-wug (7. Februar 2010)

Hier ist noch einer.
Hab aber bei denen noch keinen Kurs gemacht, ich war nur mal bei Björn Porsche.

Aber wollte es einfach mal mit aufführen, der vollständigkeit halber!!

www.heimatrausch.de


----------



## Suko81 (8. Februar 2010)

Holla, da ist ja einiges zusammengekommen! Hät nicht gedacht das es hier in der Umgebung ein so breites Angebot an Kursen gibt. Da dürfte auch was für mich dabei sein! Vielen Dank an alle auf jeden Fall!

PS: Bin noch auf der Suche nach Leuten, die ab und an in der Umgebung fahren gehen und denen man sich mal anschließen könnte...


----------



## Smourock17 (9. Februar 2010)

www.Bremsspur-bergradsport.de

super Jungs und fahrtechnisch verdammt fit, vermitteln die dir neue Skillz so dass dus schnell lernst und dabei noch dicke Gaudi geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (11. Februar 2010)

wie sind denn so die Erfahrung mit den genannten Anbietern...


----------



## S*P*J (11. Februar 2010)

nicht das ich sowas brauche,
aber beim Porsche und beim Rob vom Heimatrausch weiss ich dass sie sehr gute Lehrer sind und was sie machen Hand und Fuß hat.


----------

